# Secret Flying



## WalnutBaron (Jan 9, 2018)

For those who are not aware of it, I recommend you sign up for an account on the website secretflying.com. This site publishes not only very reduced airfare deals but also misprices for both airlines and hotels. A recent example was a misprice at the Swisshotel Sydney for just $48/night for travel in December 2018. The alerts recommend that members jump on these deals when they are published, as they usually disappear quickly. But if you can confirm a flight or room reservation using the mispriced fares/rates, it's a heck of a deal.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 13, 2018)

I see this example of great deals surfaced by Secret Flying. As the deal describes, these airfares don't last long, but if they fit your schedule, they're a great deal 





Non-stop, summer flights from Fort Lauderdale to San Diego, California for only $196 roundtrip with JetBlue.

Also works in reverse.

DEPART:
Fort Lauderdale, USA

ARRIVE:
San Diego, USA

RETURN:
Fort Lauderdale, USA

DATES:
Limited availability from April to August 2018 (excluding May to July)

Example dates:

Fort Lauderdale – San Diego
21st-28th Apr
21st-30th Apr
15th-22nd Aug
15th-27th Aug
15th-28th Aug
15th-29th Aug

San Diego – Fort Lauderdale
10th-21st Apr
10th-24th Apr
11th-21st Apr
11th-24th Apr
14th-21st Apr
14th-24th Apr
14th-28th Apr
16th-24th Apr
16th-28th Apr
17th-24th Apr
17th-28th Apr
18th-28th Apr
21st-28th Apr
21st-29th Aug
22nd-29th Aug

possibly more…

STOPS:

AIRLINE:
JetBlue


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 13, 2018)

A word of caution. 

True “mistake” fares are usually quickly rescinded by airlines and not honored if they are published in error.

OTOH, the site listed may offer real bargain fares. 

Cheers


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 13, 2018)

Man, do I wish I was retired! 

Dave


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 13, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Man, do I wish I was retired!
> 
> Dave



It also helps to have “surplus” cash

Cheers


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 13, 2018)

x3 skier said:


> It also helps to have “surplus” cash
> 
> Cheers



That too!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2018)

I don't know that I would bet my vacation on a miss-print fare or hotel deal. Especially since I'd have to fly to whatever gateway was 'point A' of the miss-printed fare. I get that one SHOULD be able to make a stink and argue with the gate agent and threaten legal mumbo-jumbo, but that isn't my style. I'll leave it to others, thank you.

Jim


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 13, 2018)

Generally speaking, if an airline is going to cancel your mistake fare they'll do it right away, not at the gate. 

My best mistake price ever was a 5 night stay at the Hotel Imperial in Vienna. They dropped a zero from their prices by mistake, so the 600€ room was 60€. The hotel had corrected their site by the time I went to book, but it was still on Expedia, so I booked a refundable rate (not pre-paid!) and then sent in an best rate guarantee to Starwood, which they approved and then honored. I felt it was better to have it booked through Starwood directly vs Expedia, because it made it more likely to be honored. It was a great trip, and a very neat hotel. I was very glad they honored it, because I built a European trip around it specifically.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 17, 2018)

The site is requiring an invitation code to sign up. Anybody?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 19, 2018)

hudshut said:


> The site is requiring an invitation code to sign up. Anybody?


Right below the sign-in field there is an inconspicuous spot that says "Don't have an account? Sign up here." Just click on that to get an account set up.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 20, 2018)

This site is great, and I receive alerts many times each day. Today’s deal...$177 roundtrip from west coast to Hawaii.

http://www.secretflying.com/posts/west-coast-usa-hawaii-vice-versa-177-roundtrip/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Right below the sign-in field there is an inconspicuous spot that says "Don't have an account? Sign up here." Just click on that to get an account set up.



So I tried this, but it still wants an Invitation Code. Any ideas?

Dave


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 20, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> So I tried this, but it still wants an Invitation Code. Any ideas?
> 
> Dave


I'm stumped. Try hitting the "Contact Us" button and writing to them to ask for an invitation code. I had no problems with this when I signed up a few months ago but maybe something has changed. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> I'm stumped. Try hitting the "Contact Us" button and writing to them to ask for an invitation code. I had no problems with this when I signed up a few months ago but maybe something has changed. Sorry for the confusion.



It's no problem.  Just trying to participate. 

Dave


----------



## isisdave (Mar 20, 2018)

It's true, the signup page for this "no signup" site starts with asking for an invitation code.

However, I found that if I went to http://www.secretflying.com/posts/never-miss-a-secret-flying-error-fare-again/ there is a "click here" link under number 3 that will let you sign up for the newsletter. That probably won't constitute signing up for Login but that may not be necessary.

I'm also subscribed to scottscheapflights.com


----------



## Stephanie Brady (Mar 21, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> For those who are not aware of it, I recommend you sign up for an account on the website secretflying.com. This site publishes not only very reduced airfare deals but also misprices for both airlines and hotels. A recent example was a misprice at the Swisshotel Sydney for just $48/night for travel in December 2018. The alerts recommend that members jump on these deals when they are published, as they usually disappear quickly. But if you can confirm a flight or room reservation using the mispriced fares/rates, it's a heck of a deal.


Does anyone know how you acquire an invite to join to become a member?


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 23, 2018)

isisdave said:


> It's true, the signup page for this "no signup" site starts with asking for an invitation code.
> 
> However, I found that if I went to http://www.secretflying.com/posts/never-miss-a-secret-flying-error-fare-again/ there is a "click here" link under number 3 that will let you sign up for the newsletter. That probably won't constitute signing up for Login but that may not be necessary.
> 
> I'm also subscribed to scottscheapflights.com



Thanks for posting the link and instructions I was able to get signed up without needing and invitation code. I clicked on the link and clicked on sign up under item #3.


----------



## happymum (Mar 24, 2018)

For those that are also on Facebook, I have my account setup so that the SecretFlying posts are the first thing on my feed.  The posts there are much more frequent than the newsletter.
There are many great deals posted.


----------



## glenmore (Mar 24, 2018)

How do you set up your FB Account so these are the first things in your feed?


----------



## happymum (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## glenmore (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

